# Question About Beltrol



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I have tried to send an e-mail to RCS but have not received any answers so I will ask the question here and maybe get an answer. 


Do any of your throttles work with a Futaba radio? If not is this going to be something that you will work on in the future? The reason for the question is that I already have two Futaba 2.4Ghz radios, one is an 9 channel and the other one is an 8 channel and I would rather not but another radio if I don't need to.


Thanks in advance, 

Andre Anderson


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Andre. 

Thanks for the question. 
The contact E mail service at the BELTROL website was not working. It is now. 
To answer your question. Yes the system will work with any brand of 5/6 channel 2.4 GHz radios. 
The earlier RCS-BELTROL CLASSIC range uses servo leads to connect the RX to the ESC. Therefore it will work with any brand of radio. 
The newer RCS-BELTROL ECLIPSE range has the RX plug directly into the decoder pcb and eliminates servo leads. This does require the servo pins be laid out in a specific order. It is likely the Futaba RX is the same as another brand. 

Apart from the servo leads being required, the only differences between the two systems is: 
The CLASSIC has two momentary only sound triggers. 
The ECLIPSE has four momentary or latch ON-OFF sound triggers.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, 

Thanks, should I order from you or from one of the suppliers here in the above? 

Andre


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andre. 

Thank you for considering RCS - BELTROL. 
You can order either way. 
I ike direct of course because I make a bit more out of the sale, but feel free to contact a dealer. 
Your local USA dealers do not usually carry RCS - BELTROL stock but get the ESC's in from me when needed. I can arrange drop shipping which can save a bit on postage costs.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony,

Do you know off the top of your head how many amps a Bachmann 4-4-0 pulls? This answer will tell me which esc to order.


Andre


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest I have no idea. 
I doubt more than 1-2 amps. 
Although I can say I sold a lot of amp ESC's over the years and never had any reports of them overloading.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, 

I checked at full stall it only pulled 2 amps. What is the best time to call you? 

Andre


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Andre. 
Would you kindly contact me by the RCS - BELTROL E mail please.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

As Tony has pointed out on other posts, the Bachmann noise suppression board located on the motor is not kind with PWM signals. I found that using PWM on a 2-6-0 Mogul (same as a 4-4-0) with noise suppression that it will draw just over 1.6 amps at ~20KHz PWM power with NO LOAD (on rollers). This drops off to .5 amps at most, no load with no PWM, even at it's max speed. Remove the large capacitor (electrolytic) suppressor board on the motor and connect directly. If you have a newer locomotive version (one that came with a DVD) it MAY not have this problem, like my newer 4-4-0. If the suppressor board on the motor only has small ceramic caps (decoupling) it will be fine. After removing the suppressor board it drops to very low amperage draws. 

Heck, I even had one Bachmann that had the electrolytic cap wired in backwards on the suppressor board and blew up on straight DC! VERY bad to wire an electrolytic cap backwards unless you like fizzling fireworks. 

My 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 draw about 2 amps max with quite a few cars behind them whether running at low speed (with Back EMF) or at full throttle. Removing the suppressor board will allow them to run very nicely. You have bought a beautiful engine! I love mine!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann 2-6-0 does have the electrolytic capacitors on the motor. 
To my knowledge the 4-4-0 does not. 
If it does. It will have to be removed.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad Bachmann removed it by the time they made the 4-4-0! I had them in the 2-8-0 and 2-6-0. Terrible design! Ridiculous use! Beautiful engines however!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The first run 4-4-0's came out *before* the 2-6-0 and the 2-8-0. There was no suppression fitted at all. . 
Electrolytic caps on the motor were added to the later locomotives and have to be removed for use with any sort of on board ESC. 
Then Bachmann changed the suppression to more sensibly use RF chokes and monolith caps.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Only two Bachmanns I had with that crappy noise suppression were a 2-6-0 and a 2-8-0, both had VHS tapes in the box. My 4-4-0 had a DVD and was obviously made later. Interesting how they couldn't make up their mind on noise suppression! I'm glad they have eliminated the electrolytic caps!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann realised that the electrolytic caps were a no no pretty quickly. Well, as quickly as Bachmann ever realise anything is wrong. If they actually do realise, that is. 
If they did a rerun of the 4-4-0 that had a DVD instead of a cassette tape, they would not have to remove something that was not there in the first place.


----------

